# Double your CEM Rewards Points



## CEM Store (Jan 12, 2011)

Starting today through Sunday, January 16th, 2011, all CEM Rewards members will receive DOUBLE the rewards points on any purchase at the store. Meaning, if you buy $200 worth of product, you will receive 400 points! Also, for a limited time, all new CEM Rewards members who sign up this week will receive 100 points just for signing up. Here is how the CEM Rewards Point System works:

1 dollar = 1 point
250 points = $25 off your order
500 points = $50 off your order
750 points = $75 off your order
1000 points = $100 off you order

Be sure to click on the "Rewards" tab at CEMproducts.com for further details regarding our point system. Hurry and rack up your CEM Points, this offer ends Sunday.

Welcome to CEMproducts.com!

CEM


----------



## tballz (Jan 13, 2011)

Well alright!


----------

